# California Commissioner OKs Metlife Ridesharing Insurance for Lyft Drivers



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

http://www.insurancejournal.com/news/west/2015/10/12/384619.htm

Has anyone gotten a quote yet?


----------

